# "All the Skill, None of the Drama" - lame



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

I think this board needs a new slogan..the current one isn't really about the rockets..."All the Skill, None of the Drama" is a shot at the lakers

so, this thread is for all ideas for a new slogan..

how 'bout..."the "Mac & Ming Dynasty"..i know, its kinda corny


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Well it'll have to do until someone comes up with something better... your attempt just doesn't cut it, I'm afraid...



Wasn't it Marv Albert with that quote, not Kevin Harlan?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

^^naw Kevin Harlan & Doug Collins called gm 2


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

i think the slogan suggested by MRC last year-------"take off the tarmac with TMAC" is great.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say we just go with "T-MAC = GOD" :biggrin:

sorry guys but don't think we will be changing this for awhile. Let's see if anything will inspire us to change it when the season begins.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well the 'none of the drama' part doesn't fit anymore since the JVG/Stern thing. So for the new slogan how about... "McGrady > Your Best Player"


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Well the 'none of the drama' part doesn't fit anymore since the JVG/Stern thing. So for the new slogan how about... "McGrady > Your Best Player"


True... if there are any slogans that are really appealing, we'll put up a poll and change it based on the results.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I like Mac and Ming dynasty Myself.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

"Ready for Takeoff" ?


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> "Ready for Takeoff" ?


I like it.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Everyone needs to re-read all of these posts. One word for all the slogans: "GAY" (except Yao Mania and Baron Mcgrady). Yao Mania and Baron Mcgrady are on the right track.

I agree with tone wone that we need a new slogan. I am afraid to think of a slogan myself because mine will probably be "GAY" too.

All I know is that we can do much better than what has been posted so far.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I still like my slogan...


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

How about "First to find Dirk's weakness"?

or "McGrady can do more in 35 seconds than some teams can do in a quarter"?

or even just a very very simple "Clutch City Strikes Back". or something along those lines.

I'd love to have a slogan based off of the 13 in 35, personally.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

KeiranHalcyon said:


> I'd love to have a slogan based off of the 13 in 35, personally.




Not me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I say we have a slogan based on our newest draft pick Luther Head :biggrin:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> I say we have a slogan based on our newest draft pick Luther Head :biggrin:



"We got Head"

..

You all can thank me later.


----------



## Hakeem Olajuwon (May 8, 2005)

"None of the Drama" is a joke to have as a banner for this team. They have 2 of the most popular players in the nba, and one of the most popular humans(yao) on this planet. Not to mention they have one of the most flamboyant coaches in the history of the league. How about something that actually relates to the Rockets? 

"Clutch City"


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Hakeem Olajuwon said:


> "None of the Drama" is a joke to have as a banner for this team. They have 2 of the most popular players in the nba, and one of the most popular humans(yao) on this planet. Not to mention they have one of the most flamboyant coaches in the history of the league. How about something that actually relates to the Rockets?
> 
> "Clutch City"


I woouldn't really call us "clutch" now, not after losing by 40 in game 7, clutch city was back when we won those two championships, we were clutch every time we needed to be, man those were the day. but that's past glory, we need something that can related more to the team now, like "T -11 to liftoff" you know T for tmac, and 11 for yao or something


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KeiranHalcyon said:


> I'd love to have a slogan based off of the 13 in 35, personally.


how about "losses delivered in 35 secs or less or they're free"


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i like ready for take off? or clutch city returns


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> how about "losses delivered in 35 secs or less or they're free"


Oh that's hot!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

As I stated before, my apologies in advance if these are "GAY".

Houston inevitably the West's Best!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

JNice said:


> "We got Head"
> 
> ..
> 
> You all can thank me later.


Your the man! :biggrin:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

"Lets hope we don't choke in the first round. Again."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> "Lets hope we don't choke in the first round. Again."


If you're gonna come in and try to diss our team at least make it a good diss. Choke in first round again? hahaha.... LAME! I have no beef w/ Miami fans so I'll refrain from making a comeback and hurting your feelings.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

tone wone said:


> ^^naw Kevin Harlan & Doug Collins called gm 2



geez, they must sound alike, or is it just me...

Actually I agree our current banner is pretty lame... I vote for "Ready for takeoff"... kinda corny but will do until we can find a better one... maybe "Gone in 35 Seconds"...


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

How about, "Tmac and Yao's World, Enough said!"


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

How about " The head has got the brains"


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> How about " The head has got the brains"



Well thanks for your time... we'll call you


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

"come to houston and get head"


----------



## IndianaPacersfreak31 (Jul 21, 2005)

JNice said:


> "We got Head"
> 
> ..
> 
> You all can thank me later.


 Ur really funny arent you? I think it shud be like the thunder from down under


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Agree, lame. We do not need to compare ourselves to anyone. Thats just a crutch. How about "The Future is Already Here"


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Yao Rox!

simple.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

SianTao said:


> Yao Rox!
> 
> simple.


:clap: Nice - I like - you got my vote!!! :clap:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> "Lets hope we don't choke in the first round. Again."



I think the new slogan should do with the new offense they might run


why were you guys comparing yourselves to the lakers anyway?? just because of Kobe vs T-MAC that is lame


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I wasn't around when the current slogan was thought up, but I always thought it was also a veiled jab at Steve Francis.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Some quick ideas for you Houston fans...

1) 2006: Year of the Yao.
2) Houston Rockets, passing on the left.
3) 2006: Redemption shall be Swift.

My personal favorite: 

4) T-Mac: One eye on the prize, the other on the wall next to the prize.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 4) T-Mac: One eye on the prize, the other on the wall next to the prize.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Now Mac's got Ming, he wants that Championship ring? (sorry)


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Tracy with a Facy!

MSM

Man this is hard to think of


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

You should leave it up there. After the drama fest your team had last season the slogan, which is completely contradictory, makes me laugh every time I read it.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*bump*

so any chance we change it or not? any new ideas with the season starting?

what about "who wants to sex mutombo?"


----------



## slkHORN (Jan 11, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Some quick ideas for you Houston fans...
> 
> 1) 2006: Year of the Yao.
> 2) Houston Rockets, passing on the left.
> ...


hahahahaha, i like 4!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Championship nucleus: DiYaoMcGradyium.*

Chemists will note that the "Di" makes no real sense, since Houston doesn't have two Yaos, but it makes it sounds more like a molecule.


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Let the dynasty begin.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

buuuuuump

can we change it now, its wasnt so bad when it was written small under the forum name in the southwest division area, but now its on our banner.

can we pleeeeeeaaaase change it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we love head, how about you?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what about "The New Dream"


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

tone wone said:


> I think this board needs a new slogan..the current one isn't really about the rockets..."All the Skill, None of the Drama" is a shot at the lakers
> 
> so, this thread is for all ideas for a new slogan..
> 
> how 'bout..."the "Mac & Ming Dynasty"..i know, its kinda corny


'none of the skill, all of the drama'

been the story this season :biggrin:


----------

